# 67 GTO center link help



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Does anyone know of a place that can rebuild original center links (drag link)? I've now ordered 3 repo center links from various resto places, and are all the same taiwanese crap that doesn't look at all original. How do you measure the size of the center link (13/16" vs 7/8")?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The measurement is the diameter of the bar. the easiest way is to use a verneir caliper.... look for MOOG brand suspension parts, they are high quality parts.


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

here is a link to a nos sway bar on ebay,not sure if you be intersted

CHEVELLE GTO 442 GS 66 67 68 69 70 71 72 NOS R SWAY BAR:eBay Motors (item 400085858410 end time Nov-23-09 19:00:00 PST)


----------



## drburns (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks. I found out that rareparts.com will rebuild original centerlinks. That's the way I'm gonna go.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I finally had good luck with Ames. But that was a long time ago. I remember in 1981-82 buying the Moog part, DS754, for $16. The next time I needed one, it was $125, and went bad in about 20k miles. I've got my fingers crossed on the replacement one in the '67.....so far, so good. I wish I kept the original ones over the years, though, or bought a stock of 'em!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> The measurement is the diameter of the bar. the easiest way is to use a verneir caliper.... look for MOOG brand suspension parts, they are high quality parts.


Moog doesn't list a replacement C/L for the 67's...



drburns said:


> Thanks. I found out that rareparts.com will rebuild original centerlinks. That's the way I'm gonna go.


Did you get a cost ? They also have other rare steering parts for cars.


----------

